# chilian



## Paul Board (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello
Does anyone have any photos of the Chilian that sank off Filey in 1894, my interest is that my great-grandfather Benjamin Leeman was lost when she went down. I know there is a model that used to be in the Welhome galleries, but am unable to trace it now.
Paul


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Paul
I sure there is a photograph about of the Chilian which will appear.
In the mean time when I needed access to the paintings of Grimsby trawlers I contacted Mark Tindle (01472 323556 or 07920768754) whose grand title is Collections and Access Officer for N E Lincs Council.
The Welholme collection is now in a unit on the Pyewipe Estate.
He met me there so I could examine the paintings of GY trawlers.
No doubt the models could be there also although I didn't see them on my visit.
billblow


----------

